# Problema con la salida del sensor pir



## Gabomaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Ola amigos estoy diseñando un circuito en el cual un sensor pir detecte un animal, envie la señal a un 555 configurado como temporizador. Pero me surgen 2 dudas:

1- ¿La salida del pir tendria 12v-15v, eso es demasiado para la entrada del 555 no?Podria poner un divisor de tensión?
2- Los sensores pir que vende cebek, no necesitan circuito trasductor, ni amplificación ni nada no?
Un saludo gracias por ayudar


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 1, 2009)

Hay unos sensores PIR de Parallax que no necesitan nada solo los conectas a 5V y tienen una salida digital de 0 y 5V


----------

